# Live Oak Crotch



## alamocdc (May 31, 2013)

I turned this a few weeks ago. Relatively wet when I started so I thought it would be no more difficult to turn than Mesquite. WRONG! I thought I'd never get a clean cut on the inside... especially under the natural edge lip. I bad catch resulted in a design opportunity that I have been wanting to try for awhile.  I cut a dado (groove) around the lower middle and inlaid my own homemade micarta (resin soaked fabric). The other voids were filled with blue epoxy.

As always, thanks for looking and C&C welcome.


----------



## Bob Wemm (May 31, 2013)

Specky bowl, and grain. I love the Oak rays. Funny how a bad catch can create a "DESIGN OPPORTUNITY". That sure is an excellent way of putting it.

Thanks for showing.

Bob.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 31, 2013)

Wow that grain is just beautiful. I love the way you added color to this piece Billy. Great bowl.


----------



## robutacion (May 31, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> Specky bowl, and grain. I love the Oak rays. Funny how a bad catch can create a "DESIGN OPPORTUNITY". That sure is an excellent way of putting it.
> 
> Thanks for showing.
> 
> Bob.



Hahahaha, I agreed totally with you mate, is great when someone sees a "problem"/"oops" as a design opportunity, is certainly a very positive way to address the issue...!:wink::biggrin:

*Billy* 
I like the shape and what you did to it, its amazing how far a little bit of imagination can go...!

Well done,

Cheers
George


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 31, 2013)

Nice turning!   

Out of curiosity, what is 'live oak?'


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 31, 2013)

I pretty much gave up turning green live oak for bowls.  Most of the bowls  warped really bad as they dried.  The few that survived looked really nice though.

I wonder if your repairs helped keep yours round?

Ed


----------



## SC_Turner (May 31, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Nice turning!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is 'live oak?'



A Live Oak is a variety of Oak, Quercus virginiana, found near the coast of south eastern states. They typically have broad but short trunks and the canopy can extend out further than their height. This protects the tree during the high winds of a hurricane. The common name "live oak" comes from the fact that the tree has green leaves year round. In the rare event of an ice storm the live oak is vulnerable to losing limbs due to weight of ice on the leaves.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 31, 2013)

SC_Turner said:


> A Live Oak is a variety of Oak, Quercus virginiana, found near the coast of south eastern states. They typically have broad but short trunks and the canopy can extend out further than their height. This protects the tree during the high winds of a hurricane. The common name "live oak" comes from the fact that the tree has green leaves year round. In the rare event of an ice storm the live oak is vulnerable to losing limbs due to weight of ice on the leaves.



Very interesting.  Thank you.  Is the wood much different than other oaks?


----------



## alamocdc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the kind remarls, all!

Dan, I Can't answer for everyone who has worked with Live Oak, but I can tell you based on my experience that it seems to be harder than the Reds and Whites I worked from the Ohio area.  But it may also be that all of my Live Oak workings have been either highly figured crotch pieces or burls.  Even wet this stuff can be like turning a brick.


----------



## kyaggie (May 31, 2013)

SC_Turner said:


> A Live Oak is a variety of Oak, Quercus virginiana, found near the coast of south eastern states.



Good on the guy from South Carolina for putting up a picture of the Angel Oak! The canopy of this 400-500 year old tree covers over 17,000 square feet!

Mike


----------



## Bob Wemm (May 31, 2013)

Now THAT is what I call a tree.

Thanks for showing.

Bob.


----------



## Dale Lynch (May 31, 2013)

Looks more like a Hydra than a tree.


----------



## robutacion (May 31, 2013)

Oh my God...! imagine what George's would do to those broken limbs...??? (which are a lot bigger than, many tree species I get from around here...!).  Gotta get the trailer hooked and chainsaws loaded before someone takes them away...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## nightowl (May 31, 2013)

Very Nice!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 2, 2013)

Billie,
If that's wood from the Alamo tree, suspect you might find a musket ball or two embedded in there. 
Great looking bowl... love the "re-design" opportunity.  

Did you get any of the water in the flooding I read about in SAT??
Keep your head above water.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice turning!! But somehow I was thrown off by  "Live Oak Crotch"


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 4, 2013)

Chuck it wasn't from the Live Oak at the Alamo, but I have some Heritage Live Oak from another tree. This was just a piece of salvaged firewood.

As for the flooding, nothing at the house.  But we have a higher elevation than most.  If it floods out by me, San Antonio is in serious trouble!


----------



## hard hat (Jun 5, 2013)

my shop is in the shade year around because of my neighbors live oak tree. it covers four peoples yards. 

very nice work on the bowl


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 6, 2013)

Great turning on that beautiful bowl, the inlay added a nice touch and color. Love the natural edge.


----------

